# Is this a fungus on my shrimp?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like someone else has this same problem you do. Perhaps you both bought from the same person?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=392913

Definitely doesn't look like a parasite. Silly ponder- is this fungus, or part of the shrimp that may be mutation-ish? Do any juvies have this as well?


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is the second time in two days that this has came up. I'm very interested in what this is.....


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Looks like someone else has this same problem you do. Perhaps you both bought from the same person?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=392913


The other person was from Kuwait... Maybe something in a food product you both use? Maybe infected foods hit the market...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

common parasite in taiwan farms


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> common parasite in taiwan farms


Really? It looks like something from a horror film...


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

steven p said:


> Really? It looks like something from a horror film...


Or something from those sex ed videos in high school.


----------



## ljapa (Jul 23, 2013)

The third picture here looks like the pictures in both recent threads. 

http://translate.google.com/transla...nkheiten/garnelenkrankheiten/pilzinfektionen


That's a google translation of a German site. I think they are saying it is a Saprolegnia fungus. I can't figure out what they are suggesting as treatment, but the link does seem to say if they can make it through a molt, they should be good.

EDIT: Actually, if you click on the picture, it identifies it as achyla.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like a water mold. To me. If you can find it, treatable with potassium permanganate 1 ppm for 30 mins, or, 35% hydrogen peroxide, 1 drop per gallon. As a reminder, seperate into empty container, do not treat entire tank, both if these chemicals can kill off any algae and bacteria. This is just my opinion, please do your own research and come to your own conclusion before treating. Best of luck.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would not treat with the above that would kill the shrimp I think


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Looks like someone else has this same problem you do. Perhaps you both bought from the same person?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=392913
> 
> Definitely doesn't look like a parasite. Silly ponder- is this fungus, or part of the shrimp that may be mutation-ish? Do any juvies have this as well?


Definitely not from shrimp I've purchased or anything like that. I haven't introduced any new shrimp into the tank in well over 6 months, and it's been at least 3 months since the last new fish.



steven p said:


> The other person was from Kuwait... Maybe something in a food product you both use? Maybe infected foods hit the market...


Hurm... The only new food recently introduced to the tank was new flake foods for the fish. My last jar ran out and I bought some new stuff 2 weeks ago, so maybe it has something to do with that... I'll hold off on using any more of it for now since I've got enough other types of food I can use instead. Thanks for the suggestion.



ljapa said:


> The third picture here looks like the pictures in both recent threads.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...nkheiten/garnelenkrankheiten/pilzinfektionen
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's actually the site that got me thinking it might be a fungus. It looks sort of similar, but I figured I'd check with you fine folks to see just in case. 



pantherspawn said:


> Looks like a water mold. To me. If you can find it, treatable with potassium permanganate 1 ppm for 30 mins, or, 35% hydrogen peroxide, 1 drop per gallon. As a reminder, seperate into empty container, do not treat entire tank, both if these chemicals can kill off any algae and bacteria. This is just my opinion, please do your own research and come to your own conclusion before treating. Best of luck.


Are you saying I'd have to try and find the potential source of the mold and treat that? Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you tried a salt bath to see what happens?


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Agree with the german site.. and if you read, it says treat with jbl fungol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not sure you can get JBL Fungol in the states. The googler says its ingredients are Methylrosanilinium Chloride and Malachite Green.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I hope this stuff doesn't spread like wildfire now....two threads in as many days.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> I hope this stuff doesn't spread like wildfire now....two threads in as many days.


Anyone know how it spreads, does it come with all our shrimp and lay dormant and spring up to attack, or brought with scuds and micro inverts on plant shipments?

Tl;Dr wat do? Panic?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

All fungus and bacterial infections are present all around us. It's only when immune systems are compromised when they can take advantage and attack.

Parasites can lay dormant inside of animals, or can hitchhike on moss, etc. as well.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> All fungus and bacterial infections are present all around us. It's only when immune systems are compromised when they can take advantage and attack.
> 
> Parasites can lay dormant inside of animals, or can hitchhike on moss, etc. as well.


Well said.. This is a secondary condition, there has to be an underlying cause making them susceptible.


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

pantherspawn said:


> Well said.. This is a secondary condition, there has to be an underlying cause making them susceptible.


Yes, I wouldn't be surprised at all. It likely sprang up on account of my missing weekly maintenance 2 weeks in a row because of a major illness. I'm back on top of things now though and going to do 2 extra water changes this week.



hedge_fund said:


> I hope this stuff doesn't spread like wildfire now....two threads in as many days.


Well, I'm all the way in Canada, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

SomeCanuck said:


> Well, I'm all the way in Canada, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.



malaria used to only be in africa


----------



## SomeCanuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Aquatic Delight said:


> malaria used to only be in africa


Haha touché.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

When the shrimp molts, won't the fungus go away and you could remove the molted shell?


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh man, it gave me a chill just by looking at it.


----------



## malithi (Mar 23, 2021)

That looks like Ellobiopsidae


----------

